# XD and Rust



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I love my XD40SC. It hides well. It hits where I point it every time without mechanical failure. But we're approaching another Texas summer. I sweat. I sweat a lot. The XD slide is a rust magnet. What can I have done to the surface to make it more rust resistant? And who can do it in Central Texas? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

CentexShooter said:


> I love my XD40SC. It hides well. It hits where I point it every time without mechanical failure. But we're approaching another Texas summer. I sweat. I sweat a lot. The XD slide is a rust magnet. What can I have done to the surface to make it more rust resistant? And who can do it in Central Texas? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You can get it hard chromed. Not sure in TX who does it, being that I'm in NC. I think Shipwreck has had some of his guns chromed and he's in TX, he might be able point you in the right direction.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The newer XDs have melonite on the outside - they are less rust likely. However - the pins in the frame, etc, still wouldn't be covered in that.

Hard chrome is more rust resistant than the older XD finish - and it is the hardest aftermarket finish U can get - it will make it holster wear proof. However - for the utmost rust protection, I'd go Robar NP3 if I were you - if rust and not actual physical wear is your #1 priority


----------

